# Jordan Foster



## Pipp (Jan 21, 2008)

[align=center]






RIP Jordan the Foster...[/align]

Dawn (Aurora369) found Jordan and his litter mates not being well taken care of and got them out of that situation and brought them to SARS last year, the local Small Animal Rescue, and became their foster mom. (Hopefully she can fill in more details, I forget how many babies there were -- seven or eight I think). 

He firstcame to me withthree of his sisters, Cookie, Peaches and Lisa, for a weekend petsitting excursion.I also had two other Dawn rescues, Sugar and Sekura, (abandoned in the same place Dill and Darry had been housed before they came to me). 

Dawn lost her precious WIldfire and one of the foster sisters, Cookie (the friendliest one), anddecided to try and bondthe girls, Sugar and Sekura to herboy bunniesZeke and Baxter, so we traded rescues.I inherited Jordan,Peaches and Lisa. 

Jordan was the smallest of the three, but stillvery protective of his sisters around other bunnies (even though he never growled orlunged or bit, hejust stoodguard, he'dput himself between other bunnies and his sisters and try and look threatening). Buthe was the friendliest around humans. For some reason, even though they were raised by caring foster parents, none in the litter were all that trustingof people, I'd open their pen and they'd never leave, Jordan was the only one who would be inclined toexplore. Hewasa sweet little guy. 

A month or two ago, Jordan fell ill -- he stopped eating, looked uncomfortable, had poopy butt and was dribbling urine -- becauseat least two of his sibblings haddied of a similar organ failure -- he went straight to the vet. They treated his symptoms, kept him overnight, sent him home, but he was still ailing, so I took him back. They did an xray, didn't find anythng, kept him there for three days, and sent him home with no hint of what had been wrong. He seemed thin and low-key to me, but he bounced back nicely. Heregained his weight, his appetite was good, his poops were regular. 

Until yesterday. He ate normally Saturday night, but Sunday he seemedoff his hay. Within hours hewas lethargic withdiarrheaand a bloated abdomen. He died in my arms an hour after I realized he was sick.  

He was only a year old or so. 

Here's his Petfinder pic, at four months old. 













Here's the four sibblings, as was often the case, huddled under the shelf in their pen.I think Jordan is in the middle facing the camera, hard to tell in this shot.








Here's the trio -- Lisa, Jordan and Peaches. 



:rip:little guy...


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 21, 2008)

I am so sorry. I wish I could hug you and Dawn. I know how much you two care for these guys.

RIP Little Man


----------



## Haley (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh no. I am so sorry to hear this awful news. He was such a beautiful little guy and Ive thought about him from time to time wondering how he was after he got sick before the holidays. 

Im so sorry sas and Dawn, this must just be heartbreaking. I hope it comforts both of you to know that you gave him a life he would have never known without your help. Im sure the love and care he received from the two of you was more than he would have ever dreamed of in his previous situation.

Rest in peace little one :bunnyangel:


----------



## timetowaste (Jan 21, 2008)

RIP jordan, binky free at the rainbow bridge little boy :rainbow:urplepansy:


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 21, 2008)

Ohh nooo, I'm so sorry you guys.

:hug:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh SAS, I am so, so sorry. He was a beautiful little guy. It must have been so awful, him going that quickly - such a shock.

I hope that the necropsy gives some answers.

Thinking of you

Jan


----------



## aurora369 (Jan 21, 2008)

Yes, there where originally 8 babies in the litter. I had taken them from a notorious back yard breeder that lived in the same housing complex as my little sister. She was getting the ultimatum from the housing coop, stop breeding and having so many ill cared for pets, or move out. I helped her spay the mom and the dad was already neutered when I picked up the babes at two weeks old.

Zeke is actually from that litter as well. We had to keep him because he was the only one with spunk and would constantly climb on me. The rest of them where not very friendly even though they got plenty of socialization growing up.

After I went to Australia, a fellow SARS member took three of the babies and I took the other four. Shortly after Wildfire passes away, Cookie passed away due to liver cancer and she was followed a couple months later by her sister Sara by kidney cancer.

I believe the buns are a result of incest. I think the mom was bred to the son, or something. I know the lady didn't control the rabbits and they always got together and bred with no supervison or prevention of incest. The father had a woolly coat and the mother was a standard rex, yet that breeding managed to throw two rex coated babies. That means the father must have been carrying the rex fur gene.

So with a history if shady breeding and who knows what they got into or where exposed to as young babies before I got them, they are not set up for longevity.

I live in fear that the next one to get sick will be my Zeke. But so far, the only trouble he's gotten into is humping Coal's head... Always eats and full of energy.

--Dawn


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jan 21, 2008)

Little Jordan =[

He had a wonderful life with you Sas.. You gave him all the love and care he needed to know that his life was finally great.

Binky free little Jordan...

Binky free.


----------



## naturestee (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm so sorry Pipp. He was so beautiful, especially when piled up with his siblings! What a gorgeous pile of fur butts!

Are you having a necropsy done?

Hugs for you too, Dawn. I hope Zeke has a long, healthy life ahead of him despite his rough start. You did so much for these babies.

My heart has joined the thousand, for my friend stopped running today. :rainbow:


----------



## f_j (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm so sorry, I don't really know what to say...how terrible . He was a beautiful bunny and was very lucky to have you. Rest in peace Jordan.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 21, 2008)

Sas, I'm so sorry to hear this sad news.

Binky Free at the Bridge:rainbow:Jordan.

Susan:angelandbunny:


----------



## Greta (Jan 21, 2008)

:sad: I'm so sorry...

Binkie free Jordan :rainbow: :


----------



## JimD (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry...

...binky free little one
ray::rainbow:


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jan 22, 2008)

Pipp,

I am so sorry...

Binky Free Jordan..






Love,

Zin


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I wish I had words to say something meaningful - but I don't.

Peg


----------



## m.e. (Jan 22, 2008)

R.I.P. Jordan :in tears: :rainbow:


----------

